# Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?



## Haifischlein (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich bin jetzt das zweite Mal in der Türkei und dann in Afrika, mit meiner Brandungsangel, die ich neu erworben habe. Ich habe letzten Sommer zum ersten Mal geangelt in der Türkei und relativ viel gefangen, 14 Barsche pro Tag war das höchste. Nun möchte ich größere Fische fangen, deshalb folgende Frage:

Auf welche Fische kann ich im Indischen Ozean und der Türkischen Riviera gehen, und wie?

Mit welchem Wurfgewicht und welchem Köder arbeite ich am Besten? Hatte bisher Hühnchen und Süliness, eine Muschelart. Aber fing nur bis 20 cm Fische. Möchte so gerne größere. Vielen Dank für alle ernstgemeinten Tips.


----------



## aqauwatch (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

wenn du nach afrika kommst, würden sich der nilbarsch anbieten..


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo, vielen Dank. Kannst du mir eine Empfehlung geben für ein Blei, also Wurfgewicht, und welchen Köder ich benutzen muss? Köderfisch oder Hühnchen?


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

moin

hai in der türkischen riviera ???

also ist wohl nicht so das  big game /traum gebiet
um auf hai zu angeln...

da bietet afrika sicher bessere chancen...

des weiteren solltest du dich fragen ,
warum diese fischart gezielt zu beangeln 
da viele haiarten vom aussterben bedroht sind, und deren fleisch 
ungeniessbar ( NICHT BEI ALLEN)

mit ner normalen brandungrsute wirste 
wohl in afrika vom strand angeln können,

aber um auf hai zu angeln bedarf es normaler weise
ner kräftigen rute, rolle,stahlhaken und entsprechende vorfächer..
es wäre schade ,so einen fisch zu verlieren /zu verangeln aufgrund
zu schwachen gerätes

greetz
lars


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo Hans Albers,
vielen Dank. Ich wusste nicht, dass der Hai vom Aussterben bedroht ist, ich will halt einfach einen Großen FANG machen.
Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt die Fischarten nicht, die ansonsten im Mittelmeer umherschwimmen, essbar und fangbar sind, ich habe wie gesagt nur Barsche gefangen, möchte gerne größeres Fangen. Habe eine Brandungsrute Prion Surf 200 und eine Rolle Seacor 4S-F70. Nun ist die Not groß, denn ich bin Anfängerin und habe mich hier angemeldet, damit mir jemand sagt, was ich noch unten dranhängen muss, aber ich sehe schon, ich werde ganz viel von selbst durchforsten müssen, um mehr zu erfahren. Ich weiß halt nicht, was sich lohnt in der Türkei zu Angeln und speziell was ich dann kaufen soll, Köderfische, Haken, Bleie, etc., die Auswahl ist einfach viel zu riesig, als dass ich das alleine so entscheiden könnte.


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

moin...

du wirst dich am anfang auf eine 
art des angelns beschränken müssen, 
da gerade beim meeresangeln schnell das loch 
im portemonnaie gösser und grösser wird...

deine brandungsrute ist doch okay
zum strandangeln/auf grund
von cormoran rollen halte ich nicht viel ....

auf jeden fall zur grundausstattung:

-bleie 80-200 g
-ein paar stahlvorfächer
-paternoster vorfächer mit 2 haken(ostsee)
-ködernadel/fischtöter
-schnur 15 er geflochtene oder 30-40er mono
-rolle frontbemse fassung 200m 40 er
-kopflampe/taschenlampe

köder:
-alles ,was einheimische fischer /angler benutzen
(am besten fragen)

-fischfetzen
-würmer
-muscheln und krebse

bei grossen fischen 
ganze köderfische,tintenfische

greetz
lars

ps.gib mal in der board suche "mittelmeer" oder türkei ein 
da kommen bestimmt ein paar beiträge


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo Hans,
das klingt gut, danke für die Tips. Welche Rolle würdest du empfehlen? Das mit dem Geld ist okay, 60-100 Euro würde ich dafür ausgeben, diese hier ist ja geborgt und ohnehin nicht mein Favorit. Die Frage ist, ob ich auf Pose angle und nicht auf Grund, die Einheimischen fischen mit Hühnchen und Muscheln, die aber permanent abgefressen werden. Ich denke mal, die haben auch nicht das Geld für eine Ausrüstung wie meine. Die sind teilweise sehr primitiv ausgerüstet mit nur einer Rolle aus Plastik, Schnur dran und Vorfach mit gleich mal 10 kleinen Haken. Auf große Fische gehen die nicht, nur mit dem Boot aufs Meer raus, das habe ich ja auch noch vor. Aber erst mal von den Felsen aus.
Ich hab schon Mittelmeer eingegeben, auch ein paar Tips gefunden, ich suche mir so pö a pö alles zusammen. z. B. wusste ich nicht, dass man mit Brot auf Meerbrassen gehen kann. Ich habe bisher immer nur Barsche gefangen, ich nehme an, Wolfsbarsch. Möchte aber gerne Aal oder leckerere größere Fische fangen. Ich habe eben "Blut" geleckt und es macht mir Riesenspaß, es ist Entspannung und gleichzeitig Abenteuer pur für mich. Danke auf jeden Fall für die guten Tips!!!
D.


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

moin

vielleicht wäre es hilfreich , 
wenn du nicht gleichzeitig 3 verschiedene threads eröffnest ,
mit dem gleichen thema...|kopfkrat

ansonsten zur rolle fürs grundangeln ist die 
penn slammer ein gutes modell,
zum spinn-und posen fischen jedoch nur bedingt geeignet

greetz
lars


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Ja mei, es hat mir ja NIEMAND antworten wollen. #c Ich dachte jeweils ich bin in der falschen Rubrik, alle hatten das irgendwie ignoriert. So what, dann gibts eben mehr Antworten! |bigeyes


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

... naja 

also wenn du in dem tonfall auch deine fragen stellst
dann wirds wohl auch keine tips mehr geben...

und ansonsten.. 
n bisschen geduld wäre nicht schlecht 
(hilft auch beim angeln)

greetz
lars


----------



## Moe (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Also...
in Australien haben wir einfach ein paar Köfis von 20-30 cm auf Grund gelegt. Wir haben vom Strand aus geangelt,nicht von einer Felsküste....hm ja, wir hatten so ineinandergehakte Haken mit Öse. Die Jungs dort nannten sie "gain-hooks". Natürlich mit Stahlvorfach das ganze. 
Insgesamt würd ich dir raten : Dicken Köderfisch, soweit wie möglich nach draußen auf Grund legen mit passenden, großen Haken dazu. Und probier es Abends, dann kommen auch die Meeresräuber ins Flache!!!
Und du schreibst du bist Anfängerin...ich weiß ja nicht wie lang du schon dabei bist,deshalb schreib ichs dir hier sicherheitshalber rein : Dreh die Bremse auf, wenn du auf die großen Fische gehst!
Die Ergebnisse bitte mit Foto hier reinstellen!!! Danke und Viel Glück!


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo Moe, 
ja, das klingt gut, Köfis sind wahrscheinlich KÖDERFISCHE? |supergri 
Ich hatte das schon einmal, dass mich ein Biss fast vom Steg gerissen hat, ich hatte den totalen Stop drinnen und mache das nie wieder. Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen Tip! Und Fotos gibts mit Sicherheit, egal, was dranhängt!


----------



## Moe (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Jupp, Köfi´s sind Köderfische, sorry 
Und das die Bremse nicht geöffnet ist, passiert auch langjährigen Anglern immer mal wieder... |supergri 

Wenn bei dir in der nähe Angler mit Booten rausfahren, frag die mal, was die als Köderfisch benutzen und fang dir auch solche, oder frag ob die 2 3 über haben...


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Ach, das tröstet mich. Ich werde aufpassen. Will ja nicht baden gehen und selbst zum Köder werden. 
Die Fischer sind in der Türkei sehr nett, die haben mich auch schon mit rausgenommen, mir ihre Angeln geliehen und Muscheln gegeben. Das Fangen war nicht mein Problem, aber das Rausholen. Gebissen hat dort einiges, aber ich habs nie rausbekommen.  Die großen Fänge haben mir jeweils das ganze Vorfach (gabs da nicht aus Stahl), insgesamt 10 Bleie und unzählige Haken abgebissen. Einen hatte ich auf 10 cm vor mir liegen auf der Klippe, der ist tatsächlich entwischt, er war mindestens einen halben Meter lang, ich konnte nicht erkennen in der Aufregung, WAS es war. Die beißen einfach alles durch.  Vor allem die Kugelfische, die mittlerweile auch ins Mittelmeer vorgedrungen sind.  Und deshalb  möchte ich die besten Möglichkeiten ausloten. 
Für Afrika wird es nochmal eine ganz andere Sache, im Indischen Ozean gibts ja weit mehr Möglichkeiten und Fische als im Mittelmeer. HACH, ist das alles aufregend. *freu*


----------



## Team-T (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

….. Also das mit die haben nichts besseres ,mit dem Angelgerät 
Würde ich mir an deiner stelle noch mal überlegen . Ein land mit 3meeren und ein binnen Meer 
Hat schon einige Fisch fanatische Angler .
Wie schon gesagt momentan ist der Fugu Fugu durch den  Suezkanal im Mittelmeer heimisch geworden . Ist eine plage ! Giftig ist der auch ..Vorsicht ! Aber ein rissen Spaß zum Drillen !
Dein  Urlaubsgebiet ist ziemlich Ländlich  Bei Alanya   da wirst du kaum professionelle Fischer sehen 
Stahl Vorfach und mit richtigen haken bringt der Kugelfisch  drill Erlebnisse

Lieben Gruß 

Timo


----------



## schadstoff (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hmmm lecker Fugu yammi


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo, 
ein gutes buch ist zu empfehlen 
"Fauna und Flora des Mittelmeeres von Rupert Riedl (Paul Parey Verlag)
sonst fängst du einen fisch, der dir den urlaub versauen kann - ob im mittelmeer oder im indischen ozean
Du solltest schon wissen, welche fische du gerne landen möchtest, haie sind in allen weltmeeren vertreten, selbst in der nordsee tummeln sie sich rum. Grundhaie sowie einige rochenarten sind in landnähe - auch in der türkei - nun lieben einige sandboden, die anderen felsen - beides ist in der türkei vorhaben, jedoch wird mit anderen methoden geangelt. Wie bordie Hans Albers es schon erwähnt hat, stehen einige unter schutz. Nun ist die türkische mittelmeerküste nicht mehr das fischreiche gebiet wie es mal war - jedoch kann man schon große fische dort landen.
Ich kenne die gesamte küste von von goldenen horn bis nach adana - jedenfalls ist in marmaris ein zackenbarsch in 20 m tiefe eine sensation, für eine tauchschule. In den 60iger jahren konnte man sie überall sehen in 5 m tiefe - dann wurde mir dynamit geräubert. 
Das einige fische dir alles zerbissen haben kann ich verstehen, denn sie haben ein maul mit scharfen kanten und zähnen und können muscheln knacken - sind 10 cm groß und werden vom ufer gefangen können aber auch 40 cm groß werden - dazu gehören einige meerbrassenarten.
Ein langer fisch um die 1 m und mehr kann eine muräne (Muraena helene) gewesen sein - sie ist auch im flachen gebieten bei steinen zu finden - und kommt schnell, wenn man mit naturköder arbeitet. Hornhechte sieht man auch oft und haben diese länge. Auch rochen und zig andere arten überschreiten die metermarke, jedoch sieht man sie ganz selten von land. 
Wo bist du denn in der türkei gewesen? Dann kann ich mir ein bild machen wie die region aussieht.


Im indischen Ozean ist die welt noch farbiger und da kommen ganz andere arten vor und um kapitale fische zu fangen, solltest du es erstmal von land versuchen - und wenn das klappt, dann eine bootsfahrt machen auf die ganz großen - denn da kostet die ausrüstung etwas mehr - 12 x kann man für die summe zur türkei fliegen und zurück.
Wenn du den kontakt zu den lieben einheimischen fischern schon hattest, dann fahre damit raus - und fange schon mit einer bootsrute mit paternostersystem, dein fische von grund. 
Die jungs kennen sich - so sagen sie es - bestens aus  und wollen doch auch ein großen fisch fangen. Haben sie schon einen großen fang gemacht - mit der angel ? Ich glaube nicht - mit langleinen, die sie mit zig haken und ködern bestücken sicherlich, aber mit der angel ganz ganz selten - außer sie befassen sich mit der big game fischerei, dieses sind nur ganz wenige.
Wo warst du denn genau in der türkei - damit ich mir mal ein bild machen kann?


----------



## Haifischlein (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Ja, vielen Dank, das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen!


----------



## Haifischlein (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo Lydyum,
vielen Dank für deinen so ausführlichen Beitrag. Ich wusste z. B. nicht, dass es Moränen dort gibt. Ich bin immer in Konakli, bei Alanya, an einer felsigen Küste. Ich klettere auf die Felsen und werfe von dort aus oder gehe im kiesigen Sand ziemlich weit rein, so lange ich noch stehen kann. Das Buch werde ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen. Vom Petrifisch habe ich schon gelesen, der ist total giftig und gefährlich, ich hab mir sein Aussehen gemerkt. Ja, die Kugelfische sind derzeit eine Plage, ich hoffe, ich fange nicht zu viele, denn dann muss ich sie umsonst töten. Apropos töten. Ich lese gerade nach, wie man Fische am besten tötet. Die Türken haben da leider so gar kein Gefühl dafür, und über Tierschutz oder Philosofie reden wir gar nicht erst. Die werden einfach in eine Pfütze geworfen und sterben da an Sauerstoffmangel oder Überhitzung. Das finde ich nicht so toll. Ich mag das nun aber auch nicht, aber lernen muss ich es wohl. Wollte mir bei ASKARI so ein Raubfischset mit Hakenlöster, Knüppel zum Draufhauen (brrrr klingt das brutal) und multifunktionalem Taschenmesser kaufen. Macht das Sinn? Oder soll ich den Fisch einfach mit einem Messer am Hals durchstechen? Hach, die Profis, die das jetzt lesen, denen stellen sich jetzt bestimmt die Nackenhaare auf. Aber keine Angst, ich lese noch genug, bevor ich wieder dort bin. 
Ich will mir ein Stahlvorfach nehmen, also drei parallel und Naturköder und Plinker dran. Kann man das kombinieren? Den Kugelfisch zu drillen, darauf freu ich mich auch, die Schnur, die ich habe, hat schon 30 kg Fische gehalten, ist eine geliehene Rolle mit geflochtener Vorschnur. Was ist ein Paternoster? So ein Ding mit drei beweglichen (oder mehr) Seitenarmen? Na, ich kanns auch nachschauen. Vielen Dank noch mal für deine Mühe. Liebe Grüße - Haifischlein.


----------



## Backfire (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Plinker deute ich mal als Blinker oder Pilker. Das sind beides Kunstköder, die aktiv geführt werden sollten.
Ein Paternoster ist ein Grundangel-System mit einem Endblei und meistens 2 Seitenarmen. Bestückt wird das mit Naturködern. Bei uns in der Nordsee sind das Wattwurm und Sandaal. Wie das in der Türkei (Mittelmeer oder schwarzes Meer?) aussieht, no plan... .

mfg Backi

P.S.:

eine Moräne ist eine vorgeschobene steinige Gletscherzunge
das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist eine Muräne.
das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist ein Rumäne.

nur mal so zum Verständnis.


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

@ Haifischlein
mich verwirrt alles ein wenig, denn gerade habe ich in einem anderen thread gelesen, dass du auch eine goldbrasse (sparus auratus) geangelt hast, man sagt auch Dorada dazu.
Er zählt ja zu den schmackhaftesten fischen und ist auch von land von felsen zu fangen, er bevorzugt bewachsenes felslitoral so wie es in deiner gegend ja vorkommt sowie seegraswiesen, teilweise sabdlitoral. 
Im hafenanlagen und felsen kann man sie, wenn sie klein sind des öfteren fangen. Wenn sie älter sind werden sie einzelgänger - können bis 60 cm groß werden. Vom boot sie zu angeln, hat man eine bessere chance, wenn man zwei anker wirft - damit es nicht driftet. super fisch - jedoch kommt er nicht so chnell an der angel - schön dass du einige gefangen hast - melde mich noh mal - muss jetzt kurz mal zur nordsee fahren.
Gruss


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. August 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*



Backfire schrieb:


> Plinker deute ich mal als Blinker oder Pilker. Das sind beides Kunstköder, die aktiv geführt werden sollten.
> Ein Paternoster ist ein Grundangel-System mit einem Endblei und meistens 2 Seitenarmen. Bestückt wird das mit Naturködern. Bei uns in der Nordsee sind das Wattwurm und Sandaal. Wie das in der Türkei (Mittelmeer oder schwarzes Meer?) aussieht, no plan... .
> 
> mfg Backi
> ...


Obwohl Rumäne in diesem Fall nicht ganz die korrekte Bestimmung wäre. Das ist eine spezielle Unterart: die "Siebenbürgische Wanderwarze"


----------



## BeatleB84 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*



Backfire schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 
> eine Moräne ist eine vorgeschobene steinige Gletscherzunge
> das
> ...




:vik:Is ja geil, ich schieß mich weg!!!!:vik:


----------



## Jan.S (27. August 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das inner Türkei aussieht, aber auf Lanzarote (Mein Geheimtipp für geile Drills!) gibt es so einige gefährliche Fische... Aufpassen solltest du, sofern in der Türkei vorhanden, auf:

Papageienfische! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schön anzusehen (nur die Weibchen sind so bunt!) aber der Schnabel kann dir locker den Finger durchtrennen.


Petermännchen! 




Gefährlicher Stachel der ausklappbar ist und wenn es sich nicht bedroht fühlt nicht sichtbar ist. Er befindet sich ca. 2 cm auf dem Rücken hinter den Kiemen.

Und sonstige aber mehr wirst du wahrscheinlich in dem Buch erfahren, das man dir empfohlen hat.

Ansonsten noch schöne Grüße!


----------



## LAC (10. September 2009)

*AW: Haifisch - wer kann mir helfen?*

@ Haifischlein

Inzwischen sind einige monate vergangen und hier hat sich noch nichts bewegt, d.h. kein lebenszeichen ist von dir zu sehen - wundere mich darüber. Ich kenne rentner, die bleiben 3 monate in den wärmeren ländern, da gehörst du ja noch nicht zu.  Ich hoffe jedoch, dass es dir gut geht - melde dich doch mal, was du gefangen hast in der türkei, oder hast du einen dicken fisch gefangen, der dir das schreiben verbietet  dann ist es ein goldfisch, der schon lange darauf gewartet hat.
Scherz beiseite - es wäre schön, wenn du mal berichten würdest, wie es mit der angelei in der türkei gelaufen ist.


----------

